# C:WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe



## geronimo68

Hi,:wave: 

Somebody out there can help me!!!!! it says "*C:WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe*", and some of my files in Drive C/D turns to blue, suddenly changes the configuration of opening a files, double click supposedly, and says "_*this is not a valid system32 file*_". Please help me!!!!ray:

THANKS!


----------



## NeilF

PnkBstrA is a file used by the online game Anti cheat system punkbuster, and is harmless, "unless you cheat when using online games"


----------



## af3

I think PnkBstrA's header is located elsewhere to prevent reverse engineering and circumvention of the protections it renders.


----------



## trooper499

geronimo68 said:


> Hi,:wave:
> 
> Somebody out there can help me!!!!! it says "*C:WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe*", and some of my files in Drive C/D turns to blue, suddenly changes the configuration of opening a files, double click supposedly, and says "_*this is not a valid system32 file*_". Please help me!!!!ray:
> 
> THANKS!


http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-sigh.gif:4-dontkno:eek:
Dude i feel u !!!! It popped as a tiny window on the page with the sniper on warrock and its freakin' frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## trooper499

NeilF said:


> PnkBstrA is a file used by the online game Anti cheat system punkbuster, and is harmless, "unless you cheat when using online games"


Heyy:4-dontkno

if its so harmless, it should be easy to get rid of. . . . . . .  do u no how?

Cuz right now!!!!!!!!!!! . . . . . . . . ;. im so oooo fckn frustrated becuz warrock thinks im trying to hack . [email protected]! so it says im running a hack download tool????!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## NeilF

Download the following program:

http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe

Open the program above and click the "Uninstall" button. This will remove the PnkBstrA.exe and PnkBstrB.exe service.

Some may need to rmove the registry entries.

Go to START --> RUN .. type regedit

search in these parts

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Controlset001\Sevices look for PnkBstrA PnkBstrB and PnkBstrK .. just right click on the folder listed on the left and delete.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Controlset003\Services look for PnkBstrA PnkBstrB and PnkBstrK .. just right click on the folder listed on the left and delete.

Also in C:\windows\system32\drivers is PnkBstrK.sys .. safe to delete.


----------

